
Earth Just Narrowly Missed Getting Hit by an Asteroid - Errorcod3
http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/a22619/earth-narrowly-missed-by-asteroid/
======
flukus
>And even if NASA was on track to meet that goal, they still would have missed
2016 QA2, which is only about 50-100 feet. Asteroids of this size are so small
that there's almost nothing we can do to detect them. And they can still cause
a lot of damage. The Chelyabinsk asteroid, which exploded over Russia in 2013,
damaged multiple buildings and injured over 1500 people. That asteroid was
only about 55 feet wide.

So it was a city destroyer at best, let me know when it's a continent/planet
killer.

